# Live orchestra gig.



## c0mp0ser (Sep 14, 2009)

Just wanted to share this with y'all. I had the opportunity to write a piece for the Brazlian youth symphony for a live telecast in Brazil called "Criança Esperança" (Children of Hope). It's based on a tune by Villa-Lobos called "Trenzhino Do Caipira".

Here is the link to the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1qjC9jUsb4

Score:
http://mikepatti.com/vi/O_Trenzinho_do_Caipira_v2.pdf

Mockup:
http://mikepatti.com/vi/Trenzinho_Caipira.mp3

Hope this is interesting to you... I'll post the mockup in a bit.

Mike


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 14, 2009)

Excellent! Very very good. You certainly did your job very well there.


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 14, 2009)

Great Job Mike, the music is wonderfully written, and the orchestra plays it very nicely.

Cheers


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Mike, love it. Great job.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations Mike! Great work. You retained the character of Villa-Lobos while adding your original flair.

I'd love to hear the mockup and how you came across the opportunity.

And thanks for posting the score!


----------



## c0mp0ser (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Sure, I'll post the mockup in a bit. I just don't want to just yet, since it uses a certain unreleased woodwind library. 
Want to release the official demos first... coming tomorrow eve...

Mike


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 15, 2009)

tomorrow demos for your new woodwind library? :D 

Great, working hard you two ! :wink: 

Cheers


----------



## scottbuckley (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice... the players smoked it, congrats. Very nice gig indeed.

-s


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 16, 2009)

Great, I love it. Thanks for sharing. The mockup is appreciated. The Youtube compression leaves something to desire, do you have a mp3 (or wave) in better quality at hands?


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 16, 2009)

Beautiful! :D 

Mahlon


----------



## David Story (Sep 16, 2009)

Soaring fantasy music! Beautiful stage show. Who was the conductor? They get the hollywood sound. 
I especially like that you made it playable by a smaller orchestra in limited rehearsals.
Tricky to do that.


----------



## Tilman (Sep 17, 2009)

wonderful music - very well done! I really like what you did! And I like Villa-Lobos - when I studied classical guitar, I played most of his preludes and etudes.

I remember the piece - I have it on CD, played by George Benson and Band as a samba - that is very cool, too.


----------



## c0mp0ser (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's the link to the mockup: http://mikepatti.com/vi/Trenzinho_Caipira.mp3


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 18, 2009)

Well done Mike, souò=   °ò


----------



## Luca Antonini (Sep 18, 2009)

I love it Micheal, great music and orchestration! And the mockup is amazingly good too!

Thanks for sharing,

L.


----------



## michel (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Mike, excellent music and mockup! It reminds me some kind of the music at SeaWorld in San Diego - the orca show. Very cool! 

Thanks for the sheet music, too.


----------



## paoling (Sep 23, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## leslieq (Sep 24, 2009)

congrats, really nice work


----------



## MNovy (Sep 28, 2009)

Great work! :D


----------



## alphabetgreen (Sep 28, 2009)

Incredible!! Congratulations. The mock-up is very professional, but you can't beat live players, even with 'youtube's' questionable fidelity, and youth orchestra's are especially thrilling to watch because of the effort the musicians put in. Loved the video, watched it several times. Great writing, well done.


----------



## Steve Martin (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Michael,

a great piece of music, and the mockup sounds great! 

Can you please tell me the sample libraries you used?

Thank you for posting the score and the music and the video link.

best,


Steve.


----------

